# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello everyone!  VBA Novice here & enjoying the learning curve!

## Mark Dynes

I am a small business owner and have the need for excel to do a bit more than it has for me over the years.  To be honest I am left astonished and left feeling a little naive that there was a whole new program sat behind Excel yet I'm enjoying learning the code and what the end results can yield.  :Smilie:   But..... boy can it be frustrating!!!  :Confused:

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Mark Dynes, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Spreadstreet

Welcome, Mark! Would love to hear more about your business. Send me a pm.

----------

